# A shower in a 2nd bathroom in a Type B unit.



## Ryan Schultz (Oct 21, 2019)

The layout illustrated below is a *Type B* unit.

The master bathroom is an *'Option A' *bathroom. 

The smaller bathroom, as I understand it, also has to be an* 'Option A' *bathroom.

Is that truncated shower in the smaller bathroom, allowed? Or does that need a 36"x36" clear per 1004.11.3.1.3.3, as well?

I'm wondering because I didn't know if the the following verbiage applied to the unit, or to the individual bathroom itself.  "*If a shower compartment is the only bathing facility..."*


_1004.11.3.1.3.3 Shower Compartment. If a 
shower compartment is the only bathing 
facility, the shower compartment shall have 
dimensions of 36 inches (915 mm) minimum 
in width and 36 inches (915 mm) minimum in 
depth. A clearance of 48 inches (1220 mm) 
minimum in length, measured perpendicular 
from the shower head wall, and 30 inches 
(760 mm) minimum in depth, measured from 
the face of the shower compartment, shall be 
provided. Reinforcing for a shower seat is 
not required in shower compartments larger 
than 36 inches (915 mm) in width and 36 
inches (915 mm) in depth. _


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 21, 2019)

it is not "the only" bathing facility as you have two bathrooms.


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Oct 21, 2019)

FYI, from my AHJ...
_
In Type B, Option A units all restroom fixtures are required to comply with the requirements for Option A per ANSI A117.1 (2009) Section 1004.11.3.1 to the extent described in the subsections._

_The shower in the smaller restroom would be required to be 36”x36” clear as it is the only bathing facility provided in that particular bathroom.  The truncated shower would not be compliant.  The clear floor space and reinforcement requirements described would also apply.


_


----------



## e hilton (Oct 21, 2019)

What is the room between the large living area and the bedroom in the bottom left corner?


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Oct 21, 2019)

A den or office.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 21, 2019)

Can you swap the sink and shower locations to get a full square shower?


----------



## e hilton (Oct 21, 2019)

Or partially recess the sink or shower into the back of the closet?


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Oct 21, 2019)

This is how it's going so far...


----------



## e hilton (Oct 21, 2019)

Do you just lose that triangle behind the bedroom door?  Maybe make it open shelves?


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Oct 21, 2019)

that triangle is a planned mechanical chase.


----------

